# TTRS grille on TTS



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

After setting upon myself to find a ttrs style grille I finally managed to get my hands on one from China. Removing the front bumper was fine but Audi really do not want you to separate the grille to the bumper. When we finally did manage to separate them the new grille did need slightly modifying which again was abit of a frustration but once done definitely worth it. The supplier I used didn't supply a backing plate to cover the crash bar so I do need to source one. I'm not sure if Audi would supply me one or weather you can't buy separate parts for the bumper.

Here's the grille










These are the bits you need to chop out










And this is final look, albeit I terrible picture and the crash bar sticking out a mile.


----------



## archieatkins (Dec 9, 2017)

i really want to do this on mine when it arrives but i have the front parking sensors which i read makes it even more fiddly and probably over my skill level - i can't tell from the final pic but did you have to do anything with front parking sensors?


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah i have parking sensors and was a piece of cake to fit them. Just unclip them then pop them in the new grille


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

Looks nice! How about just painting the crash bar black? 8) 
May I ask where you sourced the grille from?
The RS grille you're using was no longer available anywhere last time I checked.


----------



## KSixTT6 (Nov 13, 2017)

Looks great, Wanting to do this to my 1.8 non quattro but put off as to the quattro branding. Do you think its possible to rub down that area, cover with vinyl or something as ive not seen these in real life so cant gauge best option?


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Omychron said:


> Looks nice! How about just painting the crash bar black? 8)
> May I ask where you sourced the grille from?
> The RS grille you're using was no longer available anywhere last time I checked.


Same here, can you link to the grille?

I have an RS but plan to have the silver styled parts painted black and it's a lot easier just to replace the grille with the quattro lettering.


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

Last time I tried to source the grill from China (about a year ago) i was told thst the mould used was broken and unlikely to be repaired 
Intetesting that there now avaiable once again


----------



## Glenc (Dec 17, 2017)

How much did this project cost in total?


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

When a grill wasn't available from China (last year)i purchased a genuine Audi one at around £800


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

kennowaybino said:


> When a grill wasn't available from China (last year)i purchased a genuine Audi one at around £800


No differences in mounting vs TT/TTS grills? No pieces to cut off?


----------



## ChritianTTS (Mar 4, 2014)

This may help...
viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1428665&p=8484418&hilit=rs+grill#p8484418


----------



## archieatkins (Dec 9, 2017)

kennowaybino said:


> When a grill wasn't available from China (last year)i purchased a genuine Audi one at around £800


any chance that this price included fitting?


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

No just the grill , at least an hour Labour required to remove bumper and replace


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

I could get hold of some of the grilles the same as mine above for about £350.

The only thing is they don't come with this plastic strip behind the grille to cover the crash bar.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

kennowaybino said:


> When a grill wasn't available from China (last year)i purchased a genuine Audi one at around £800


Xenonsuk do then for £500 I think, they are based in the UK


----------



## dannyr7 (Feb 8, 2018)

I need to buy this two-type honeycomb grill for my TT as I have the other single-type grill and the parking sensors are in the wrong place and going nuts. Found a seller on alibaba.com for $550 including delivery, can probably knock them down a bit. They're shut for spring festival until 28th so will find out then.


----------



## StretchinPA (Sep 8, 2016)

tonksy26 said:


> After setting upon myself to find a ttrs style grille I finally managed to get my hands on one from China. Removing the front bumper was fine but Audi really do not want you to separate the grille to the bumper. When we finally did manage to separate them the new grille did need slightly modifying which again was abit of a frustration but once done definitely worth it. The supplier I used didn't supply a backing plate to cover the crash bar so I do need to source one. I'm not sure if Audi would supply me one or weather you can't buy separate parts for the bumper.
> 
> Here's the grille
> 
> ...


Did you ever come up with a solution to the crash bar being visible?


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Paint it black?


----------



## StretchinPA (Sep 8, 2016)

DPG said:


> Paint it black?


It seems people have a black piece behind the grill in the thread listed below.

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1428665

Specifically this picture: https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/2016122 ... 57afba.jpg


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

Looks great.

Found this one on ebay.de:

https://www.ebay.de/itm/for-AUDI-TT-Mk3 ... :rk:1f:0


----------



## Gh0sty (Sep 7, 2017)

I bought one from rich at crewe audi - 8SO 807 217E is the part number i think. it covers the crash bar and clips into the grill.










I've re uploaded the pic


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

I've bought both the pieces needed. The crash bar cover and the panel that goes under the bonnet release lever. 
Crash bar cover from Derby Audi, top panel from TPS. IIRC about £50 and £35 respectively. 
Also, made my number plate holder out of titanium which was curved to the slight profile of the grille, as I've a short plate. 
I can dig part numbers out if needed - and prices.


----------



## StretchinPA (Sep 8, 2016)

-:[KM said:


> :-":3k9djj22]I've bought both the pieces needed. The crash bar cover and the panel that goes under the bonnet release lever.
> Crash bar cover from Derby Audi, top panel from TPS. IIRC about £50 and £35 respectively.
> Also, made my number plate holder out of titanium which was curved to the slight profile of the grille, as I've a short plate.
> I can dig part numbers out if needed - and prices.


I already purchased this one from aliexpress which doesn't seem to come with the cover.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/TT-TTRS ... 4c4dFyOP3O

If you could find the part number for the cover that would be great. I have no need for a front plate since i'm in the states.

Thanks.


----------



## StretchinPA (Sep 8, 2016)

Gh0sty said:


> I bought one from rich at crewe audi - 8SO 807 217E is the part number i think. it covers the crash bar and clips into the grill


You car is exactly the look I'm going for but the part number provided doesn't seem to be bringing anything up.

Edit: I change the the letter O to a zero and it seems to be the right part number.

Thanks you.


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

My only concern would be the alignment of the lettering -it would annoy the hell out of me if it wasn't perfect - but that's just me

Attached OEM and replica


----------



## Cece (Apr 30, 2010)

Hello
Can you tell me a link from the support plate to cover the protection bar.
Thank you


----------



## StretchinPA (Sep 8, 2016)

Cece said:


> Hello
> Can you tell me a link from the support plate to cover the protection bar.
> Thank you


Is this what you're looking for?

#8

https://genuineaudiparts.com/parts/2018 ... eid=214407


----------



## Cece (Apr 30, 2010)

Yes thanks


----------



## Harsha369 (Sep 18, 2018)

StretchinPA said:


> Cece said:
> 
> 
> > Hello
> ...


Hey bro, did your grill arrive? How's the fit and finish? Installed without any issues?


----------



## StretchinPA (Sep 8, 2016)

Harsha369 said:


> StretchinPA said:
> 
> 
> > Cece said:
> ...


The grill is still on its way from China currently. I'll update the thread once I get it installed.

It seems the bumper cover from the TT RS is also a little difficult for me to receive. The only source is direct from Germany and I'm in the U.S.


----------



## StretchinPA (Sep 8, 2016)

Harsha369 said:


> StretchinPA said:
> 
> 
> > Cece said:
> ...


I finally received the grill and attempted to install it over the weekend.

It didn't go very well and I ended up putting the stock grill back on the car. The amount of modification needed to have the bottom of the grill mate with the bumper wasn't worth it to me.

The bottom part of the TTRS grill has more depth than the TTS grill which caused a lot of issues. The grill quality itself I felt was ok, but not great. I thought the lettering would have been molded into the grill itself but they were just self adhesive letters placed on the bottom.

I have this grill on order and it seems like it'll fit better. I'm aware that there might be parking sensor issues from previous threads but i'm still going to give a shot.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/ABS-Fro ... 4c4dDtA2YZ

Specifically the chrome frame black mesh style.

https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1pPYgmWmg ... yJFXa4.jpg


----------



## Gh0sty (Sep 7, 2017)

which grill did you buy?

the one you're now ordering is the same as the on I installed, it has the space for sensors, but not for how they're currently configured on the car.

The lettering on mine is countersunk into the grill it's looks the part! The first time I installed it was a failure, once you have the grill out take your time and it'll fit easy


----------



## StretchinPA (Sep 8, 2016)

Gh0sty said:


> which grill did you buy?
> 
> the one you're now ordering is the same as the on I installed, it has the space for sensors, but not for how they're currently configured on the car.
> 
> The lettering on mine is countersunk into the grill it's looks the part! The first time I installed it was a failure, once you have the grill out take your time and it'll fit easy


This is the first grill I purchased:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/TT-TTRS ... 4c4dFyOP3O

I was able to get the bumper and grill off without issue, it was fairly straight forward. I just didn't feel comfortable with amount you would have to modify it to work.

So you don't have issue with false positive readings with the front sensors on this grill? https://www.aliexpress.com/item/ABS-Fro ... 4c4d6wFnPr I've read some people have that issue.

It seems the grill I ordered has the correct mounting for the sensors.

https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1jYbURXXX ... XFXXXa.jpg


----------



## scratchyratface (Mar 16, 2017)

As far as I know the best grill is the two part one, that has the correct location for the parking sensors. I ordered the one piece grill from a contact on Facebook and the quality was ok but the parking sensor holes were too low and as a result they beep all the time. I put up with it for a few months and reverted back to my original grill. Expensive exercise!


----------



## Gh0sty (Sep 7, 2017)

i don't have front sensors on mine, so i got the grill i preferred the style of, the second link you posted, the 2 part is the one to buy if you have factory fitted sensors, the other grills fit them too low and you get false readings.


----------



## philspinks1 (Nov 7, 2018)

Hi guy's New to the forum but have been reading up on this with interest. This may be a daft question. Is there any reason why you are all buying these grills from China when these are available in the UK from this supplier https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TTRS-style-f ... SwDZ1a-T1n

Has anyone bought one of these and had issues with it?


----------



## StretchinPA (Sep 8, 2016)

philspinks1 said:


> Hi guy's New to the forum but have been reading up on this with interest. This may be a daft question. Is there any reason why you are all buying these grills from China when these are available in the UK from this supplier https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TTRS-style-f ... SwDZ1a-T1n
> 
> Has anyone bought one of these and had issues with it?


I'm in the US so that's why I buy from China.

Looking at the grill you linked, you'll need to modify it to work. You'll either have to trim the bottom portion of the grill itself or make modifications to your OE bumper.

Here is the one you linked. Notice how the bottom shoots out?

https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/wh8AAOSw ... -l1600.jpg

Compared to this one that I ordered that has a flatter mating surface on the bottom.

https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1pPYgmWmg ... yJFXa4.jpg

I'm still awaiting the grill to arrive to check it's fitment but it seems to match the OE grill for the bottom mounting points.


----------



## philspinks1 (Nov 7, 2018)

StretchinPA said:


> philspinks1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guy's New to the forum but have been reading up on this with interest. This may be a daft question. Is there any reason why you are all buying these grills from China when these are available in the UK from this supplier https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TTRS-style-f ... SwDZ1a-T1n
> ...


Thanks for the reply. That is very helpful and not something I had noticed. The last thing I want to do is chop away at the OE bumper to make anything fit.


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

philspinks1 said:


> StretchinPA said:
> 
> 
> > philspinks1 said:
> ...


If sold for a TT/TTS and it doesn't fit, then it's not fit for purpose and can be returned at no cost to you. I don't see any risk in ordering it if you're happy with the price. If it doesn't fit, take pictures of old and new side by side and state to the seller why you're returning it (Consumer Rights Act 2015) and they are required to pay for return shipping. Communicate by email as evidence and if they get funny, use Chargeback/PayPal guarantee/Section 75 to get your money back depending how you paid for it. I think you're better protected if you buy within the EU.


----------



## whaleboneuk (May 4, 2013)

Hi All

I've been a member on here a while it seems but now looking to kit out my green TTS MK3. Does anyone know if the OEM TTRS front grill will fit the TTS plug and play? I've heard even that needs some minor modifications.

I might try and get hold of one of the new TTS competition pack honeycomb grills as that should fit plug and play, will just be £££!


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Yeah it does require modifications. There are a couple of guides on here.

Not sure about the facelift TTS grill. I've not seen any attempt to fit one to a pre facelift car.


----------



## whaleboneuk (May 4, 2013)

Thanks DPG. In that case I might give the TTS competition grill a go as long as its not as much as the OEM TTRS grill at £945!


----------



## StretchinPA (Sep 8, 2016)

whaleboneuk said:


> Thanks DPG. In that case I might give the TTS competition grill a go as long as its not as much as the OEM TTRS grill at £945!


Do you have a part number for the competition grill?


----------



## whaleboneuk (May 4, 2013)

StretchinPA said:


> whaleboneuk said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks DPG. In that case I might give the TTS competition grill a go as long as its not as much as the OEM TTRS grill at £945!
> ...


Trying to get hold of it from Audi, they are due to call me back tomorrow. Will share once I have it.


----------



## whaleboneuk (May 4, 2013)

The TTS competition grill part number is 850 853 651K, and it's only £959...


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

I had the ttrs Quattro grill on my 2017 tt
Car was sold after fitting it
Not putting it on my tts / happy to sell it if anyone interested ?


----------



## Gerald57 (Aug 19, 2019)

kennowaybino said:


> I had the ttrs Quattro grill on my 2017 tt
> Car was sold after fitting it
> Not putting it on my tts / happy to sell it if anyone interested ?


I'm looking for one, if you agree to post it to France i might be interested (what model, cost ...)


----------



## Macauley (May 31, 2017)

I've found this one on eBay and it appears to be the correct fitment from the information you guys have supplied, it also comes with that backing bar. Can anyone confirm this as I'm about to buy one?

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre ... 2812469533


----------



## whaleboneuk (May 4, 2013)

kennowaybino said:


> I had the ttrs Quattro grill on my 2017 tt
> Car was sold after fitting it
> Not putting it on my tts / happy to sell it if anyone interested ?


Kennowaybino did you sell this? Might be interested to chat if not. Not sure how I get away from being a newbie member not sure if my pm works or not!


----------



## whaleboneuk (May 4, 2013)

Hi All

I'm still working on whether the 2019 TTS competition grill on the facelift bumper will fit on my 2016 TTS pre facelift bumper. I'm not have much fun with audi and different parts departments! I've also got a bodyshop looking at is. The challenge is its a special order part so if it doesn't fit I'm probably stuck with it. To me its only the lower part of the bumper that's actually different appearance wise so dimensions of the grill section should be the same!

Trying to work out the best way to figure out the risk. Does anyone have any knowledge of the new TT bumper and how they compare with the old? I'm contemplating buying a scrap facelift bumper off ebay to have a look :lol: Pictures below.


----------



## StretchinPA (Sep 8, 2016)

Macauley said:


> I've found this one on eBay and it appears to be the correct fitment from the information you guys have supplied, it also comes with that backing bar. Can anyone confirm this as I'm about to buy one?
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre ... 2812469533


That grill is plug and play and will work as a direct replacement. You may have some false positives from the front parking sensors.

I found these sensors which seemed to have eliminated the false positives and match the black grill if you don't already have black parking sensors.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-PDC-Parkin ... 2497505450?


----------



## StretchinPA (Sep 8, 2016)

whaleboneuk said:


> The TTS competition grill part number is 850 853 651K, and it's only £959...


Do you have a link were the grill can be purchased online? From you other post it looks like it'll fit, same shape, opening size, etc.


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

Whaleboneuk I've still got the grill, it's essentially brand new and I won't be fitting it on the tts
Would want half the current rrp for the cost of a new one


----------



## Macauley (May 31, 2017)

StretchinPA said:


> Macauley said:
> 
> 
> > I've found this one on eBay and it appears to be the correct fitment from the information you guys have supplied, it also comes with that backing bar. Can anyone confirm this as I'm about to buy one?
> ...


Thank you! I'm getting it fitted today so hopefully it all works correctly, if worst comes to worst I'll just replace the sensors.


----------



## Macauley (May 31, 2017)

StretchinPA said:


> Macauley said:
> 
> 
> > I've found this one on eBay and it appears to be the correct fitment from the information you guys have supplied, it also comes with that backing bar. Can anyone confirm this as I'm about to buy one?
> ...


I've got it all installed and it looks great but as expected the sensors are playing up. That eBay link is for the same sensors, did you change the angle or something when fitting them?


----------



## StretchinPA (Sep 8, 2016)

Macauley said:


> StretchinPA said:
> 
> 
> > Macauley said:
> ...


The only thing I changed were the sensors, no other modifications were made to the grill. The sensors I linked we're the third set I tried and they fixed the issue. They are either less sensitive than the factory sensors (they seem to be knock offs) or they sit a bit further out causing them not to trigger a false positive. They will still detect objects in the front but with less sensitivity.

If you have a skinny arm they can be changed without removing the whole grill. You just remove the cover above the grill and then reach down and swap them out.


----------



## Adam3 (Jun 15, 2019)

Macauley said:


> I've found this one on eBay and it appears to be the correct fitment from the information you guys have supplied, it also comes with that backing bar. Can anyone confirm this as I'm about to buy one?
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre ... 2812469533


Any help would be appreciated..

The one you bought that fitted perfectly with no issues (now not available on eBay  which I'm gutted about) looks the same (to me at least) as the one being sold by xenonz which when I asked them about was told their one requires slight modifying in order to fit.

Is there a difference?


----------



## StretchinPA (Sep 8, 2016)

Adam3 said:


> Macauley said:
> 
> 
> > I've found this one on eBay and it appears to be the correct fitment from the information you guys have supplied, it also comes with that backing bar. Can anyone confirm this as I'm about to buy one?
> ...


There's no difference between the two, they all come from China so they're same. You can grab one off of AliExpress and possibly save some money. This one has a chrome edge but it's the one I have and some other forum members.

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32759994159.html


----------



## Macauley (May 31, 2017)

Adam3 said:


> Macauley said:
> 
> 
> > I've found this one on eBay and it appears to be the correct fitment from the information you guys have supplied, it also comes with that backing bar. Can anyone confirm this as I'm about to buy one?
> ...


They're all pretty much the same except the ones that are in two separate parts. I found this one which looks the same as mine:

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre ... 3851979036

Also this is what mine looks like after it fitted


----------



## Macauley (May 31, 2017)

Happy to say the new sensors have also fixed my issue, so I think it's safe to say TT owners shouldn't experience any problems with the TTRS grille front sensors anymore. Another job complete ✅


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

Macauley said:


> Happy to say the new sensors have also fixed my issue, so I think it's safe to say TT owners shouldn't experience any problems with the TTRS grille front sensors anymore. Another job complete ✅


Great news! Where did you buy the sensors from? Cost?


----------



## Macauley (May 31, 2017)

Dino_Donis said:


> Macauley said:
> 
> 
> > Happy to say the new sensors have also fixed my issue, so I think it's safe to say TT owners shouldn't experience any problems with the TTRS grille front sensors anymore. Another job complete ✅
> ...


I got them from here: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre ... 2497505450

Going for £9.13 each with free delivery. It took about 10 days to arrive for me.


----------



## StretchinPA (Sep 8, 2016)

Macauley said:


> Happy to say the new sensors have also fixed my issue, so I think it's safe to say TT owners shouldn't experience any problems with the TTRS grille front sensors anymore. Another job complete ✅


That's good news! I'm glad they worked for you too.


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi Guys!
What about this grill??

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07W9CBCW4/ ... XDbACS19EX

The price seems to be interesting....

Thank you to all!

Jacopo


----------



## Macauley (May 31, 2017)

Jacopo79 said:


> Hi Guys!
> What about this grill??
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07W9CBCW4/ ... XDbACS19EX
> ...


Seems a bit too cheap? I might be wrong, could just have a good supplier. My mate bought this one off eBay which was the cheapest on eBay but not that cheap:

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre ... 4414822399


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

My friend you are right! But look at the photos....seem to be identical!!!


----------



## Bozmo (Jul 21, 2021)

whaleboneuk said:


> Hi All
> 
> I'm still working on whether the 2019 TTS competition grill on the facelift bumper will fit on my 2016 TTS pre facelift bumper. I'm not have much fun with audi and different parts departments! I've also got a bodyshop looking at is. The challenge is its a special order part so if it doesn't fit I'm probably stuck with it. To me its only the lower part of the bumper that's actually different appearance wise so dimensions of the grill section should be the same!
> 
> Trying to work out the best way to figure out the risk. Does anyone have any knowledge of the new TT bumper and how they compare with the old? I'm contemplating buying a scrap facelift bumper off ebay to have a look :lol: Pictures below.


Were you able to get this grille for your car? I'm on the same boat, looking for this on my 2015 TTS. Thanks!


----------

